# Big fish showing their faces in poc over last several weeks!



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Been a great couple of weeks. Catching trout in several different areas. Seeing some areas as good as they were 4-5 years ago. It’s nice not having bay systems full of fresh water like last year. Doesn’t matter if you want to throw corkys plastics or bait. They are out there to be had! Released multiple really nice trout this weekend. As well as a bunch of over sized reds. If you don’t like the fact that I kept my 3 trout to get 1 meal for my family then keep your comments to yourself


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbinlc (Jan 11, 2015)

Really good pics. Good to see some bigger trout. I was about your sons age when I started fishing POC. That was 50 years ago. We didn’t have to drag baskets with us then to keep the sharks off us. Different story now.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Dbinlc said:


> Really good pics. Good to see some bigger trout. I was about your sons age when I started fishing POC. That was 50 years ago. We didn’t have to drag baskets with us then to keep the sharks off us. Different story now.


I started down there back in the early 90s ask a kid! Nets are definitely a must have now days! I’ve popped a couple of sharks with my rod that were circling the fish bags trying to figure out how to get to the fish in them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltwaterParadise (May 4, 2010)

Nice report & even better making lifetime memories with your family


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Smile on the kiddos face is priceless! Great job snagging a few!


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

fish4food said:


> Smile on the kiddos face is priceless! Great job snagging a few!


That’s what it’s all about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lynn Marie (Jun 15, 2021)

Dbinlc said:


> Really good pics. Good to see some bigger trout. I was about your sons age when I started fishing POC. That was 50 years ago. We didn’t have to drag baskets with us then to keep the sharks off us. Different story now.


What is a drag basket, and how does it work. I have a drag gizmo that slows down my drift, I think it's called a drift sock. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

He talking about the fish bag I’m dragging behind me as I wade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lynn Marie (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks for the Report! It's great to be able to eat what you catch.


----------



## DC31 (Sep 16, 2016)

The Lynn Marie said:


> What is a drag basket, and how does it work. I have a drag gizmo that slows down my drift, I think it's called a drift sock. Is that what you mean?


Drift stock slows speed of your drift while in boat......While wading putting a fish on a stronger is dicey these days.... "man in gray suit" will take fish off a stringer. A donut or basket is the way keep you and your fish safe. Saw big shark surface yesterday at Greens surface right in front of me.


----------



## The Lynn Marie (Jun 15, 2021)

DC31 said:


> Drift stock slows speed of your drift while in boat......While wading putting a fish on a stronger is dicey these days.... "man in gray suit" will take fish off a stringer. A donut or basket is the way keep you and your fish safe. Saw big shark surface yesterday at Greens surface right in front of me.


Ok I guess I'm buying a kayak!!! No shark encounters for me


----------



## drewpolk (Jun 27, 2021)

Klesak1 said:


> Been a great couple of weeks. Catching trout in several different areas. Seeing some areas as good as they were 4-5 years ago. It’s nice not having bay systems full of fresh water like last year. Doesn’t matter if you want to throw corkys plastics or bait. They are out there to be had! Released multiple really nice trout this weekend. As well as a bunch of over sized reds. If you don’t like the fact that I kept my 3 trout to get 1 meal for my family then keep your comments to yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I truly believe Saltwater Fishing is better now than when I first started Fishing in the late '50's .. Of course at 8 to 9 years old we used Live Shrimp to catch 'em in East Bay, Galveston. Never really experienced Wade Fishing until Teenage Years since Dad didn't wade fish. Experienced beautiful stringers in the mouth of Rollover Pass, Bolivar Peninsula during May every year. I'm Blessed as I know you are to have had a Father who prompted my interest. Keeping the Faith!


----------



## DuramaxMan18 (Feb 27, 2013)

drewpolk said:


> I truly believe Saltwater Fishing is better now than when I first started Fishing in the late '50's .. Of course at 8 to 9 years old we used Live Shrimp to catch 'em in East Bay, Galveston. Never really experienced Wade Fishing until Teenage Years since Dad didn't wade fish. Experienced beautiful stringers in the mouth of Rollover Pass, Bolivar Peninsula during May every year. I'm Blessed as I know you are to have had a Father who prompted my interest. Keeping the Faith!


Id have to respectfully disagree. I think the numbers are close but fish are alot more scattered. I wasnt fishing in the 1950's but my grandfather was and the pictures he had was unreal. Today you got a lot more boat traffic that spreads them out and more fisherman. In the late 2000's when we would wade we would pant our feet when we caught one fish and it would usually bring another 10-15 fish off that school. In the last couple years its maybe 5 fish and start moving again. Im not saying im an expert or pro just my thoughts of a weekend warrior. Good luck out there.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

DuramaxMan18 said:


> Id have to respectfully disagree. I think the numbers are close but fish are alot more scattered. I wasnt fishing in the 1950's but my grandfather was and the pictures he had was unreal. Today you got a lot more boat traffic that spreads them out and more fisherman. In the late 2000's when we would wade we would pant our feet when we caught one fish and it would usually bring another 10-15 fish off that school. In the last couple years its maybe 5 fish and start moving again. Im not saying im an expert or pro just my thoughts of a weekend warrior. Good luck out there.



I don't think we have anything remotely close to what they had in the 50's, size or quantity wise. with that being said POC has come on strong the last 1/2 dozen years compared to previous years.


----------



## Dbinlc (Jan 11, 2015)

The Lynn Marie said:


> What is a drag basket, and how does it work. I have a drag gizmo that slows down my drift, I think it's called a drift sock. Is that what you mean?


We usually have one of these with us when we are wading instead of a stringer, once the sharks start showing up.


----------



## DC31 (Sep 16, 2016)

Well worth the $$. The bag doubles as a bag to carry your boots, waders, tackle trays ect and then a way to keep you and your fish safe while in the water. Sharks can still sense there's a dead fish somewhere they just cant figure out how to get to it. Make sure you put a quick release caribeener on your belt


----------



## The Lynn Marie (Jun 15, 2021)

DC31 said:


> Well worth the $$. The bag doubles as a bag to carry your boots, waders, tackle trays ect and then a way to keep you and your fish safe while in the water. Sharks can still sense there's a dead fish somewhere they just cant figure out how to get to it. Make sure you put a quick release caribeener on your belt


And suddenly my desire to wade fish subsided........lol


----------



## 22Conch (Feb 28, 2009)

How well do the fish stay alive in these bags vs traditional stringer?


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

22Conch said:


> How well do the fish stay alive in these bags vs traditional stringer?


You can keep fish in them for hours with no issue. Only fish that’s going to die in one is one that’s hull or gut hooked. And that fish is dying no matter what. Keeps water flowing across their gills and they swim along with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

Klesak1 said:


> You can keep fish in them for hours with no issue. Only fish that’s going to die in one is one that’s hull or gut hooked. And that fish is dying no matter what. Keeps water flowing across their gills and they swim along with you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



does it float, do you keep it on a lanyard several feet away, or are you the barrier between the bait and shark ?


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

It has floats built into the top. So it floats opening up out of water for east entry to get fish in. And I make my own rope lengths mine is about 5’ long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

The grey one I have is not see through so I’ve had sharks literally circle it but can’t find the fish. Because they can’t see them. Then you give them a nice pop of the rod tip on the nose and they take off with their tails tucked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Duck (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice report. I used a fish bag for a couple years. Last year I had the worst ever shark attack with a bag. They are good until the shark finds the bag and attacks it, once he gets his teeth in the bag the fight is on. Trust me its not fun. I was tail whipped by a 4' black tip for what seemed like a 10 round bout. Knocked over broke my rod on him and could not get loose fast enough. Never again its a stringer for me from now on.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Grey Duck said:


> Nice report. I used a fish bag for a couple years. Last year I had the worst ever shark attack with a bag. They are good until the shark finds the bag and attacks it, once he gets his teeth in the bag the fight is on. Trust me its not fun. I was tail whipped by a 4' black tip for what seemed like a 10 round bout. Knocked over broke my rod on him and could not get loose fast enough. Never again its a stringer for me from now on.


Yea I keep my bag on a quick release. Just in case they ever get to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewpolk (Jun 27, 2021)

drewpolk said:


> I truly believe Saltwater Fishing is better now than when I first started Fishing in the late '50's .. Of course at 8 to 9 years old we used Live Shrimp to catch 'em in East Bay, Galveston. Never really experienced Wade Fishing until Teenage Years since Dad didn't wade fish. Experienced beautiful stringers in the mouth of Rollover Pass, Bolivar Peninsula during May every year. I'm Blessed as I know you are to have had a Father who prompted my interest. Keeping the Faith!


I see where you are coming from Duramax, however when I was 9 to 12 years old I did'nt have a clue about Plastics and now are pretty much all I used especially Gulps. Something to be said for balsa wood Top Waters of old school also.


----------



## marius.noah (7 mo ago)

I have a drag gizmo that slows down my drift, I think it's called a drift sock.







Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin​


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

Great job. Making memories for our youth.


----------



## jlynn33 (Jul 8, 2009)

1. Go purchase the $50 US coast guard life ring(make sure and purchase the one with larger opening) 
2. Game Winner Mesh Duck Decoy Bag.
3. Use zip ties to fasten the bag to the life ring. 

The dark brown color of the bag seems to add 'some' level of confusion to sharks. Not saying it will never happen, but I've been using this method for 10+years ,and never had an issue. Plus the ring might save your life, or someone elses.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Great report !


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great report!
God/Man made trolling motors so one does not need to get out of a perfectly good boat 
I have had a few run in's with the man in the gray suit and try to wade as little as possible.
The ones at the Chandeleur islands in La scared the you know what out of me. I just flat out quite.
Except July-Aug-Sept down in the Galv surf! Time to soak croakers


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

haven't had a shark mess with me in about 15yrs since using these.
and like jlynn33 said it could save your life. I tried to be 3rd bar Slim at the beach a few times and glad I had it


----------



## jwslaw (Jan 31, 2006)

Klesak1 said:


> I started down there back in the early 90s ask a kid! Nets are definitely a must have now days! I’ve popped a couple of sharks with my rod that were circling the fish bags trying to figure out how to get to the fish in them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


used to fish down there in 90's as well, memories of seeing tailing reds in fish pond but never could get one to bite. anyhow, never knew of or experienced any shark issues. i take it, that has changed? wonder why?


----------



## ramsesgerber (6 mo ago)

It's great to be able to eat what you catch.


----------



## ladkii (2 mo ago)

Thanks for the Report! It's great to be able to eat what you catch. 
charter spectrum login

attwifimanager


----------



## drewpolk (Jun 27, 2021)

Gofish2day said:


> Great report!
> God/Man made trolling motors so one does not need to get out of a perfectly good boat
> I have had a few run in's with the man in the gray suit and try to wade as little as possible.
> The ones at the Chandeleur islands in La scared the you know what out of me. I just flat out quite.
> Except July-Aug-Sept down in the Galv surf! Time to soak croakers


LOL, "God Made Trolling Motors" great excerpt!


----------

